
LLVM Adds Support for ASM Goto with Output Constraints - luu
https://reviews.llvm.org/rG50cac248773#change-45lvD9QHW1fo
======
saagarjha
I wonder if this helps improve the fidelity of Clang-built Linux.

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
It won’t. This is an original feature, absent from GCC. Regular asm goto has
been merged a while ago.

I’m wondering what the use case is; asm goto by itself is quite an obscure
feature already, so I expect this would be doubly so.

~~~
amluto
Linux would use it for get_user(). The success path returns a value.

------
khrghkdf
Can someone link me some "llvm4retards"-ish kind of tutorial?

Also which language has best llvm wrapper libraries except cpp/c? would be it
possible to do it in c#/go?

~~~
CalChris
Retards? No, but I can give you the next best thing. _LLVM for Grad Students._

[https://www.cs.cornell.edu/~asampson/blog/llvm.html](https://www.cs.cornell.edu/~asampson/blog/llvm.html)

~~~
ksec
>Retards?

What was the original message? Seems to be flagged.

~~~
patagurbon
LLVM guide for stupid people essentially

